

ICANN's Generic Top Level Domain (gTLD) Process .sucks - ankitsrivastava
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/icanns-generic-top-level-domain-gtld-process-sucks.php

======
TazeTSchnitzel
ICANN, it's not too late to turn back. Please! :(

~~~
ksec
I completely agree. I can only imagine the whole thing turns into chaos.

------
nathanbarry
How did we get two of the exact same post on the home page at the same time?

